# ASP support for Apache - Does an ebuild exist for this ?

## DeKoder

Hello! I searched on portage tree for a ASP module for Apache (2.0.43-r1) but I couldn't find anything. This is for a web hosting server, and I got a bit surprised over gentoo not having an ebuild for such thing. I would like to know if there is actually one ebuild for this purpose, or if I'll just have to go and use apache-asp.org module outside of portage tree, with the headaches that this may cause.

I've already search the forums for this issue, and the only relevant thread I found wasn't explanatory enough...so i'd really thank for some answers.

Thanks in advance

DeKoder

----------

## elboricua

I don't think that an ebuild exists but you can download and install it from 

http://www.apache-asp.org/index.html

----------

## eltech

So how can ASP be used on a Gentoo box with Apache?

----------

## ShadyMilkman

From their website:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The easiest way to install Apache::ASP for the first time from perl is to fire up the CPAN shell like: 
> 
>  shell prompt> perl -MCPAN -e shell
> ...

 

Of course you have to have mod_perl working correctly.

----------

## eltech

i have mod_perl working correctly ..

i went to install Apache:::ASP and got a ton of errors .. i have since given up on ASP under Apache

----------

## exklusve

I had the same problem, I reemerged mod_perl, lynx, gzip, and tar. 

It worked for me after that.  I should say I didn't get any errors.  Now I need to test it. 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackBart

does that support asp.net or just asp?

----------

## ghetto

eltech wrote

 *Quote:*   

> i have mod_perl working correctly ..

 

would you mind going to this thread and explaining how you did it?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20014&highlight=modperl

----------

